# 2011 Chevrolet Duramax vs 2011 Ford F250



## Getursmokeon

Any thoughts on which truck might have the better Engine?


----------



## fishnfool

Both good. Duramax proven and hard to beat. Ford doing great so far and has lots of potential. The Ford truck is what would swing me.


----------



## DCC

The Duramax you know is made by Isuzu.....It is a great Japanese engine.


----------



## atcfisherman

DCC said:


> The Duramax you know is made by Isuzu.....It is a great Japanese engine.


Whatever!!!!!!!!! Always one in the group!


----------



## atcfisherman

Hmmmm Let's see.... a friend just spend several thousands of dollars to get his Ford powerstroke back running and it has slightly over 100K miles. A coworker just turned over 300K without any problems on his duramax. 

Both manufactures make good trucks and diesel motors. If you like Ford, then get a Ford. If you like Chevy, then get a Chevy. If you like Dodge, then get a Dodge. But why the h3ll are there so many morons who yell and scream their chosen brand and try to cut the other brands down is amazing!!!


----------



## Profish00

Hmmmm Let's see.... a friend just spend several thousands of dollars to get his Chevy Duramax back running and it has slightly over 100K miles. A coworker just turned over 300K without any problems on his Ford. 

Both manufactures make good trucks and diesel motors. If you like Ford, then get a Ford. If you like Chevy, then get a Chevy. If you like Dodge, then get a Dodge. But why the h3ll are there so many morons who yell and scream their chosen brand and try to cut the other brands down is amazing!!!


----------



## DSL_PWR

DCC said:


> The Duramax you know is made by Isuzu.....It is a great Japanese engine.





atcfisherman said:


> Whatever!!!!!!!!! Always one in the group!


How is he one in the group?

The duramax was a joint venture between gm and isuzu.

Just a true statement.


----------



## atcfisherman

Profish00 said:


> Hmmmm Let's see.... a friend just spend several thousands of dollars to get his Chevy Duramax back running and it has slightly over 100K miles. A coworker just turned over 300K without any problems on his Ford.
> 
> Both manufactures make good trucks and diesel motors. If you like Ford, then get a Ford. If you like Chevy, then get a Chevy. If you like Dodge, then get a Dodge. But why the h3ll are there so many morons who yell and scream their chosen brand and try to cut the other brands down is amazing!!!


Case in point here!! This guy must be a Ford guy! Takes the words and rearranges them.


----------



## phi471

*6.7 L power stroke*

A guy I work with is well of 300k on his duramax. Great truck, but I am a Ford guy now


----------



## OysterBayouOutdoorsman

Both great motors..6.6 Duramax is a proven engine, but chevy keeps having problems putting a truck around it. Front ends are notorious for being weak, and interior hasnt really improved if your worried about that. 6.7 Powerstroke is a new engine that will have to get the bugs worked out, but is already very impressive. I know two guys that drive 2011 F-250's and absolutely love them, and they haul heavy loads often. Ford went to a single sequential turbo unlike the 6.4's twin sequential turbos, that many people had problems with. The new turbo keeps the engine cooler and gives the engine a whole hell of alot more power/torque, it is very similar to the Duramax design, but unlike chevy, ford put a great truck around the engine.The Ford is a heavier truck, that gets a little bit worse fuel mileage than the Chevy's, but the guy I know that has one says he is getting 18-19 hwy, which aint bad, and he also loves the interior on the Ford, if you are worried about that also. I personally have a 2002 F-250 7.3 diesel, I have tried to stay away from the new diesels, just because of the reliability of the trucks on computers. The 7.3 is sort of bulletproof, simple, reliable, and runs strong...


----------



## RayAM2007

*Hd2hd*

Check out these videos and judge for yourself


----------



## Worm Drowner

GM bought out Isuzu's portion of Duramax several years ago. 
I'm a Ford truck fan, but the GM truck is decent. I always said the perfect truck would be a Ford with a Cummins (Dodge) engine and an Allison (GM) transmission.


----------



## BIG PAPPA

*Not exactly*



DCC said:


> The Duramax you know is made by Isuzu.....It is a great Japanese engine.


Duramax started as a Isuzu design. Built right here in the Good Ole USA by Americans. At a GM Engine Manufacturing Plant.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

I never buy into the videos, you never know the gear ratios they use or has something else been done to the trucks to get the results they want.


----------



## ReelWork

Jay Baker said:


> I never buy into the videos, you never know the gear ratios they use or has something else been done to the trucks to get the results they want.


Yep... Agreed and note, it is a Chevy video. Lots of pointless discussion on frame flex, design and all. Interestingly the Ford is built more like a big rig in frame design, which is designed to flex a little under load. Does that make it better, no. We ain't talking big rigs, but the test is pretty pointless really and obviously digging up whatever can be found to make one seem better than the other.

The 6.7 is proving to be a pretty bulletproof design. Very little chatter on issues and most of those were from the first quarter of sales/build. There's a LOT of 6.7's on the road...

I have an early 2011 6.7 Lariat 4x4 and experienced the hard shift from 4-5. That was quickly remedied with an updated flash to the TCM And ECM almost a year ago and not a single issue since. Reflash was performed during routine maintenance (oil change).

I like the Duramax a lot, solid engine but I personally prefer the looks and interior of the Ford. Those huge fender wells with small tires on the Chevy/GMC are about the stupidest thing I have ever seen - can't say much for the Grille on the Ford either (thankfully mine is painted). The Ford has a more solid suspension setup with the Solid Front Axle which also makes it ride rougher than the Chevy with the IFS A-Arm setup. Get a load in it though and it's like a Lincoln!

Mileage has been pretty solid at 17 MPG. Very powerful and quiet!


----------



## KEMPOC

I have one of each - F350 and C3500 - both 4WD single rear wheel. Both are bone stock. Empty the Ford gets about 14MPG - the Chev gets about 17. Chev rides much better and I think is the better truck. I like the size of the Ford cab better but when its time to tug, its not even close. The Izuzu wins. And yes, it pulls 20 rolls of hay (20,000lbs) on a 7000lb trailer very well stock. Elec. over hyd. trailer brakes to stop it.


----------



## KEMPOC

ReelWork said:


> Yep... Agreed and note, it is a Chevy video. Lots of pointless discussion on frame flex, design and all. Interestingly the Ford is built more like a big rig in frame design, which is designed to flex a little under load. Does that make it better, no. We ain't talking big rigs, but the test is pretty pointless really and obviously digging up whatever can be found to make one seem better than the other.
> 
> The 6.7 is proving to be a pretty bulletproof design. Very little chatter on issues and most of those were from the first quarter of sales/build. There's a LOT of 6.7's on the road...
> 
> I have an early 2011 6.7 Lariat 4x4 and experienced the hard shift from 4-5. That was quickly remedied with an updated flash to the TCM And ECM almost a year ago and not a single issue since. Reflash was performed during routine maintenance (oil change).
> 
> I like the Duramax a lot, solid engine but I personally prefer the looks and interior of the Ford. *Those huge fender wells with small tires on the Chevy/GMC are about the stupidest thing I have ever seen* - can't say much for the Grille on the Ford either (thankfully mine is painted). The Ford has a more solid suspension setup with the Solid Front Axle which also makes it ride rougher than the Chevy with the IFS A-Arm setup. Get a load in it though and it's like a Lincoln!
> 
> Mileage has been pretty solid at 17 MPG. Very powerful and quiet!


Heck, I think its a nice looking truck. Have to admit that my wifes Ford is more macho looking though.


----------



## KEMPOC

Only 17 roll because the field was soft but you get the idea. The point is that I do tow real loads with the truck.


----------



## jmack

KEMPOC said:


> I have one of each - F350 and C3500 - both 4WD single rear wheel. Both are bone stock. Empty the Ford gets about 14MPG - the Chev gets about 17. Chev rides much better and I think is the better truck. I like the size of the Ford cab better but when its time to tug, its not even close. The Izuzu wins. And yes, it pulls 20 rolls of hay (20,000lbs) on a 7000lb trailer very well stock. Elec. over hyd. trailer brakes to stop it.


Are they both 2011 models ?


----------



## S Mac

I've had all of them and they all have been great. Personal preference on looks... 45,000 miles on my '11 2500 DMax and not one problem. I think its the best I've had yet. I could do without DEF, but its the sign of the times...


----------



## ReelWork

KEMPOC said:


> Heck, I think its a nice looking truck. Have to admit that my wifes Ford is more macho looking though.


Yours is a good looking truck. What I'm talking are those ones where the arse end is so jacked up coupled with dinky tires there's so much room in the wheel well you could literally stick another set of tires on top and not touch. Seen it on a few duallies Like this one here - the factory rear-end stance just looks stupid. Gesh, the bed frame is almost over the tire and it's not even lifted.. Reminds me of when low riders used to put those little spoke tires on their Impalas.

Now that second picture looks so much better on stance.


----------



## CaptainJMB

I looked at all 3.
I like the cummins - just not the POS wrapped around it.
I liked the duramax but not the cab/interior

I loved the ford. I'll argue with anyone over power and performance.... I love my 6.7.
I bought it feb 15 2011 and when I parked it a few minutes ago, odometer read 59,931
I haven't had a single problem yet other than my relay for rear window and gps went out. I pulled 21000 lbs of race car and trailer all the way to Oklahoma and did great....I'd reccomend it to anyone!


----------



## KEMPOC

ReelWork said:


> Yours is a good looking truck. What I'm talking are those ones where the arse end is so jacked up coupled with dinky tires there's so much room in the wheel well you could literally stick another set of tires on top and not touch. Seen it on a few duallies Like this one here - the factory rear-end stance just looks stupid. Gesh, the bed frame is almost over the tire and it's not even lifted.. Reminds me of when low riders used to put those little spoke tires on their Impalas.
> 
> Now that second picture looks so much better on stance.


I don't know the size but I do agree that the pre - about 2010 duallys came with freakishly small tires. I had an 07 and thought it looked funny though it was the front end that amused me most. Chevy must had agreeded as well for they started using larger tires on the duallys in about 2010


----------



## DU SPOUS

*2011 duramax*

Just picked my new 2011 2500HD up. My first diesel like it so far. Hope I get as good service out of it as I did my '99 gasser 6.0. 238,000 miles and still going strong. Just wanted a new one. It will be in the classified soon.


----------



## berto

CaptainJMB said:


> I like the cummins - just not the POS wrapped around it.
> !


I dont know all about that. Buddy of mine has a Longhorn and its real nice. Father in law has a laramie and it sure looks like dodge stepped up their game. They make my LTZ look like a KIA.


----------



## KEMPOC

DU SPOUS said:


> Just picked my new 2011 2500HD up. My first diesel like it so far. Hope I get as good service out of it as I did my '99 gasser 6.0. 238,000 miles and still going strong. Just wanted a new one. It will be in the classified soon.


You will like it. I have had Chevy/Izuzus in 03 (dually), 05, 06, 07 (dually), 08, 09 and 11. Highest mileage was the 09 with 242K. Never an engine problem though I did get a load of bad fuel (mostly water) in the 08. Take fuel quality seriously! Those injectors cost $800 each. Keep good fuel purchase records. I was able to prove where I bought the fuel and the station's insurance fixed my truck. Otherwise, great trucks that withstand severe use well.


----------



## uncle dave

got a duramax and love it, just wish gm would offer more paint schemes on their trucks.


----------



## KEMPOC

uncle dave said:


> got a duramax and love it, just wish gm would offer more paint schemes on their trucks.


Agreed. I always buy white. My wife's ford is white with tan on the bottom. Looks great. If Chev did that I would buy it.


----------



## KEMPOC

berto said:


> I dont know all about that. Buddy of mine has a Longhorn and its real nice. Father in law has a laramie and it sure looks like dodge stepped up their game. *They make my LTZ look like a KIA.[/*QUOTE]
> 
> Hmm, never heard that before. The few Dodges I have been around did not exactly compliment the fit and finnish abilities of Saltilo Mexico.


----------



## ReelWork

KEMPOC said:


> Hmm, never heard that before. The few Dodges I have been around did not exactly compliment the fit and finnish abilities of Saltilo Mexico.


Think what he's saying is that the dealer automatically puts your name on the back windshield in big bold white gothic letters with a vaquero cowboy hat symbol in the background.


----------



## berto

ReelWork said:


> Think what he's saying is that the dealer automatically puts your name on the back windshield in big bold white gothic letters with a vaquero cowboy hat symbol in the background.




















Not something I expected when I paid 50k

Is that normal wear and tear with 81k miles?


----------



## Redfishr

Ford hands down......IMO


----------



## offshorefanatic

berto said:


> Not something I expected when I paid 50k
> 
> Is that normal wear and tear with 81k miles?


Hmm looks like a chevy for ya. Hows the dash rattle treating you? still got paint on the door handles? How about the chrome on the inside handle, has it cut you yet from peeling?

Dads a chevy guy for the last 20yrs. He is finally throwing the towel in anf going with a foord. He has the 2008 duramax and is fed up with the problems.


----------



## KEMPOC

offshorefanatic said:


> Hmm looks like a chevy for ya. Hows the dash rattle treating you? still got paint on the door handles? How about the chrome on the inside handle, has it cut you yet from peeling?
> 
> Dads a chevy guy for the last 20yrs. He is finally throwing the towel in anf going with a foord. He has the 2008 duramax and is fed up with the problems.


Dont know what to tell ya. I have had many Chevys and been very satisfied. My wife digs Fords (for the cab room) and has had several. I have had leather repair done to all of her Fords - seats worn/torn and have bought 2 new steering wheels (ouch $$) because of the leather cracking and splitting open. The only interior problems I have had with the Chevys was in 08 - 3 of the 4 power door lock actuators quit - GM fixed them. Chev leather wears great and I have not had the cosmetic issues shown above - looks like you might wear rings and that is causing the damage. I dont wear rings and have not had those issues. In any case, if you use them they will wear. I use mine - bed is beat up - been rear ended by a tree - got the Titleist look from a hail storm - various other dings and pings. Good news is - they build them every day. Bad news is - the next one is going to cost more than my first house.

To each, his own.


----------



## Profish00

2008 job 1 they did it right, not one trip to the shop got 4 payments to go.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## CaptainJMB

berto said:


> I dont know all about that. Buddy of mine has a Longhorn and its real nice. Father in law has a laramie and it sure looks like dodge stepped up their game. They make my LTZ look like a KIA.


Simple opinion - I'm not brand picky - looks good, sounds good, runs good..... I'm happy. 
In the new diesel - I felt ford had the best "feel" to it. I love the Chevrolet and would happily drive it - and even sat down starting the deal. I never felt like I got out the Tahoe we had just drove with my wife.....idk - never really felt like a * truck * to me. 
The dodge to me is just not there........just my opinion. The dodge diesel sells simply on cummins....I have never seen someone just go in and buy the dodge heavy duty truck because they just LOVED the dodge truck.....a) they were so cheap you couldn't pass it up b) the HEMI ( same concept as cummins) or c) it was your first new car


----------



## CaptainJMB

Ford must've done something right - #1 selling truck for how long? 

I watched a deal the other night that ford never took bailout $ and took 23.2 billion in private loans - paid back just under 22 billion since. Pretty impressive to me....


----------



## Gfish

We have two new 2500 ext cab chevy trucks at work. I had to drive one out of town and stopped half way cause the wind noise was so bad I thought the door wasn't closed all the way. I got into the other chevy and did the same. My Ford doesn't do that.


----------



## atcfisherman

The bottom line is this. All manufactures make great trucks. And all of them have trucks that have problems. Some people have had problems with Ford, some with Chevy and some with Dodge. While the majority of people have had no problems with any of them.

So, buy what you like.

BTW, I've owned 3 Fords, 1 Dodge, 1 Nissan and now a Chevy. All of them were good to me.


----------



## berto

offshorefanatic said:


> Hmm looks like a chevy for ya. Hows the dash rattle treating you? still got paint on the door handles? How about the chrome on the inside handle, has it cut you yet from peeling?
> 
> Dads a chevy guy for the last 20yrs. He is finally throwing the towel in anf going with a foord. He has the 2008 duramax and is fed up with the problems.


the dash rattle was taking care of with some duct tape HAHA

On a good note, the motor drives good and tranny is fine, When I do upgrade It will be another Duramax. I hear the new ones are way better compared to the 08 i have


----------



## ReelWork

berto said:


> On a good note, the motor drives good and tranny is fine, When I do upgrade It will be another Duramax. I hear the new ones are way better compared to the 08 i have


Wasn't the saying in 2008 "the new ones are way better than the 05 I have"

Funny how this is what so many people say every few years yet the same problems with the same makes continue, like the dash rattle.

For the record, I am not brand loyal. Owned them all, but right now if you look across the boards and forums, seems like Chevy is plagued with problems, Dodge still has some quality issues but has gotten better and Ford has a few problems but for the most part has a very solid truck.


----------



## InfamousJ

nobody misses the older 6.5L gmc diesel? LOL


----------



## atcfisherman

ReelWork said:


> Wasn't the saying in 2008 "the new ones are way better than the 05 I have"
> 
> Funny how this is what so many people say every few years yet the same problems with the same makes continue, like the dash rattle.
> 
> For the record, I am not brand loyal. Owned them all, but right now if you look across the boards and forums, seems like Chevy is plagued with problems, Dodge still has some quality issues but has gotten better and Ford has a few problems but for the most part has a very solid truck.


My 2008 chevy crew cab 2500 4x4 hasn't hand any problems and the dash doesn't rattle. Again, all manufactures make good truck and they all have a few with problems.


----------



## KEMPOC

InfamousJ said:


> nobody misses the older 6.5L gmc diesel? LOL


My FIL has a 1994? model he keeps as a ranch truck. Last I saw it had around 400K on it. Had a new turbo (old one leaking oil) a few years ago and new glow plugs recently. Nothing else in the egine. Its not a power maker by today's standards but it certainly has been reliable.

I had one of the normally aspirated ones - think it was a 1993 - fuel efficient and reliable but a real pig - though no worse than the 1987 7.3 ford I had.


----------



## SSST

InfamousJ said:


> nobody misses the older 6.5L gmc diesel? LOL


How about the ole 6.2's? I used to work for a farmer/rancher and that's all he had were those engines, i bet i can still tear one down and put it together with a blindfold after all these years, lol. In other words, I had alot of practice.


----------



## Worm Drowner

KEMPOC said:


> though no worse than the 1987 7.3 ford I had.


Not to nitpick, but 1987-1991 was a naturally aspirated 6.9 IDI. 7.3 didn't appear until 1992.

1994 had 3 flavors of diesel, 7.3 IDI, 7.3 IDI Turbo and 7.3 DI Powerstroke.


----------



## KEMPOC

Worm Drowner said:


> Not to nitpick, but 1987-1991 was a naturally aspirated 6.9 IDI. 7.3 didn't appear until 1992.
> 
> 1994 had 3 flavors of diesel, 7.3 IDI, 7.3 IDI Turbo and 7.3 DI Powerstroke.


Not nitpicking. You are right, it was a 6.9. My brain fart.


----------



## KEMPOC

Even though it was a pig, that 87 was a good truck. Ran it about 250k. I remember doing 2 head gasket changes, injectors rebuilt and a new injector pump. Massive paint pealing because Ford had not yet figured out the galv. paint process yet. Still, I liked the truck.


----------



## bigstix66

ford hands down


----------



## catman6

I had a 1991 f350 cc with a 7.3 with was a dog compared to my 2008 6.4 f350 cc but got better milage (17-20 mpg hwy). The 7.3 powerstroke cam out in 1995 1/2.


----------

